# Cuyahoga River



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking to see if anyone knows a good place to fish the Cuyahoga around the Valley View area? Looking to catch smallmouths.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just find some where to park and start hiking.
There's some good spots all along that section.


----------



## MiDwesTfishinG4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Does it cost money to fish or do you just show up?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It _always_ costs money to fish, lol.

No, fishing in the Cuyahoga is free. All you need is an Ohio license.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Lots of good smallies areas all over the river. Look for the rockier areas and you'll have better luck. Use any bait that looks like a small crayfish, especially a rebel craw crankbait. You should wait till spring though. 

Just realized that the original post is from august. 

The majority of lakes/rivers are free and open to the public. There are some private pay lakes/ponds in the area, but not many. Just be aware that you are not allowed to wade a river that is on private property.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

try drifting eggsacks 4 um you might be surprised.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It costs $5. Leave the money on windshield of the jeep with the kayak racks.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

bdawg said:


> Lots of good smallies areas all over the river. Look for the rockier areas and you'll have better luck. Use any bait that looks like a small crayfish, especially a rebel craw crankbait. You should wait till spring though.
> 
> Just realized that the original post is from august.
> 
> The majority of lakes/rivers are free and open to the public. There are some private pay lakes/ponds in the area, but not many. Just be aware that you are not allowed to wade a river that is on private property.


you cant wade a river tht is on private property, but you can float over the private property. the water is public, the land it sits on isnt. i used this law to fish many a golf course.
defiantely wait for spring. you wont catch many now but that river is chock full of smallmouth. throw anything small and fast and you will hammer them. i have also had luck with small soft plastic crawdads.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I always fish by the rocks just beyond those trees. You have to walk past the field with the grass and then hang a right when you see the tall weeds. Can't miss it.


----------



## millerlgt22 (Feb 25, 2008)

I park in the canal visitor lot off canal and hillside and walk the towpath north till you see a spot where the trail is very close to the rivers edge, i drop a rubber worm and jig it between the riprap ...never fails


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Is that where your Avatar is?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I park in the canal visitor lot off canal and hillside and walk the towpath north till you see a spot where the trail is very close to the rivers edge


You got the program. You can pretty much walk the towpath from Cleveland to Akron and find spots all along it. I just bing'd it - that's 22 miles of river to fish!


----------



## Donohuezer5000 (Apr 28, 2012)

I use to fish the area downstream from Akron, but after learning of the very poor water quality and the containments in the river bottom, I no longer wade the hoga below Akron. I have a friend that is an environmental chemist for ODR in this area....some very interesting/disturbing stories he has told me regarding water/aquatic quality 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

try fishing in cuy falls right under the portage trail bridge you will catch plenty


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

I am also interested in this area though I am looking to start asap down there. Due to work I can't get down to the rock when there is still daylight and want to put in an hour or two after work a few days a week. Anyone know how winter fishing is, particularly down by canal/pleasant valley? I will be fly fishing. I saw a few pools that look OK for steelies but from what you guys have said they are few and far between. This area is also before the dam, correct? Sorry for the late bump on this thread.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The area you're talking about is below the dam and a fine area to start.
Although I really prefer lower flows for fly fishing.
Try it, you may be surprised.


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

ditto but its close to work and doesn't take me out of the way to get home, and by the time I get out of work i have about an hour and a half of sun left. i'll be sure to post if I do alright down there.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

If youre going to go there and fish for smallies please practice catch and release, it takes 20 years for a smallmouth to reach 5 lbs in our waters. These fish arent easily replaced.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I dont know why anyone would want to keep anythingfrom the cuyahoga anyway..... akrons waste dumps into it!


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

kapposgd said:


> If youre going to go there and fish for smallies please practice catch and release, it takes 20 years for a smallmouth to reach 5 lbs in our waters. These fish arent easily replaced.


I don't keep any type of bass I catch in general from public water. they get fished hard enough already as it is and don't need me taking any more of them. plus i wouldn't keep a fish from the cuyahoga anyways, too many heavy metals.

It kills me in the spring on the rock seeing guys keeping large pregnant females, absolutely aggravating.


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

Also that number sounds a bit exaggerated. Can you please provide a source for your statistic?


----------

